# Juwel Lido 120 hood



## cousin it (22 Dec 2007)

I have just purchased a juwel lido 120 for a project. 
I noticed that a juwel of George's has had the plastic surround removed and as this tank will be using MH lights, lily pipe ect I am tempted to remove the surround.
Has anyone experienced any downsides to doing this on the smaller juwel tanks.


----------



## cousin it (22 Dec 2007)

Have found a clip on MH light unit that will accept my ada bulb locally for a good price so it looks like the hood surround will be staying put.


----------

